#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  wie gaat er naar marokko en wil een auto brengen?

## Mahdi200

Marhaba,
ik heb een Golf diesel uit 2002 (2 deurs) die ik graag op export kenteken naar Marokko wil laten rijden 
wie heeft veel bagage en gaat dus liever met de auto, maar heeft geen auto?
diesel betaal ik 50% bootkosten auto betaal ik
je krijgt een verklaring mee voor de douane dat de auto van mij is en ik je toestemming geef
de auto moet naar Sla (Sal) bij Rabat

contact me hier of via johanfatihaAPESTAARThotmailPUNTcom

----------


## Joesoef

Geeft dat geen gezeik bij de douane zowel binnenkomst als vertrek.

----------


## Mahdi200

Nee, auto mag 1/2 jaar op "groen papier" (voorlopige import/vakantie import) blijven, als we zorgen dat de auto bij aankomst in Marokko niet op jouw paspoort komt is er niets aan de hand

----------


## Bolletje27

> Geeft dat geen gezeik bij de douane zowel binnenkomst als vertrek.


Wat ben jij een slimert je mag ook mijn auto naar Marokko rijden. Ik regel alles wel in Marokko bestaan er echt mensen die zo naef zijn. 
Pffff

----------


## Quddusiyyah

:haha:

----------


## hamidz

> Geeft dat geen gezeik bij de douane zowel binnenkomst als vertrek.



ik weet zeker dat dat veel gezeik gaat geven in marokko, want bij binnen komst in marokko komt de auto in je paspoort te staan. En het is heel moeilijk om deze weg te halen. Of je moet deze inporteren...... :boos:

----------


## farahita

en wat zit er allemaal in de auto verstopt
 :stout:

----------


## Lady-32

Hahahhaha gekke mensen

----------


## Abdouallah

salaam o3alaiko ,
en wat moet jij met een auto van 2002 met exportplaten die je daar niet kan invoeren ??
wsalam o3alaikom

----------


## koeskoesje

ik geef je een betere auto en betaal alle onkosten en 5000,- vakantiegeld  :hihi: 
en als je door de douane komt krijg je gratis vakantie adres  :hihi: 
ook als je er niet doorkomt maar dan zorgt de marokkaanse overheid daarvoor  :hihi:

----------

